# Wholesalesuppliesplus



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

I ordered a few FO's

1. Jasmine Vanilla (BBW Dupe) 
Smells just like it oob

2. Raspberry Lemonade 
Smells very good... I am making my kids a perfume

3. Calming Water...nice cool scent

4. Aqua Spa..
A favorite so far oob

5. Ocean Water..its ummm...ok


----------



## Neil (Mar 21, 2008)

All those sound really good. I may have to order the Jasmine Vanilla, it really sound good.


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 21, 2008)

I keep their Calming Water instock.


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Mar 22, 2008)

i soaped WSP pineapple a few weeks ago. smells so freakin' delicious i want to eat it. it smells like some kind of pineapple candy, but just can't place it.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Mar 22, 2008)

I did WSP lilac today.  I was a light coloured oil, traced OK since I added a SF oil to it and mixed at light trace. I used .9 PPO and got a full gel.  Will see how it sets and cuts later today.  Smells great, true to the flower.

Paul


----------



## GrumpyOldWoman (Mar 27, 2008)

I love their Sea Glass!
Didn't soap it though, only used in scrub & butter.


----------



## sunflwrgrl7 (Mar 27, 2008)

Bazooka Bubblegum - smells just like Bazooka

Green Apple - kind of smells like green apple candy

Spiced Cranberry - can we say CINNAMON????  too much, blah

Very Cherry - well, the name says it all.  Smells a little candyish - shouldn't be overdone, cuz it can get strong.

Energizing EO - wonderful citrus with a little ginger, my current fav

Euphoria EO - too flowery, kind of smells "old lady" to me

In less than a week, I'm expecting to get two more EO blends (Madagascar and Honey Almond) and and FO called Chocolate Drizzle.


----------



## Chay (Mar 27, 2008)

Today I received:
Lilac FO
Aqua Spa FO
Shampure EO - I was disappointed in this one. But it wouldn't be the first time that I fell in love with a fragrance AFTER soaping it.


----------



## 7053joanne (Mar 28, 2008)

I just made shampoo with Madagascar.  I'm still undecided about the scent.  And be warned if you use it in CP you get the vanilla indiced brown color!  let me know what you think of it

Joanne


----------



## sunflwrgrl7 (Mar 28, 2008)

I only M&P, so no worries there.  It's so hard to choose scents when you can't smell em first.  I'll give a review on Madagascar as soon as I use it.


----------



## Chay (Mar 30, 2008)

An update on the Shampure EO from WSP. I didn't like it when I first sniffed it but after using it in one of my oil burners, it's wonderful. A dead on to the original.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2008)

i swear the jasimine vanilla is on point...i only have a little of it..i dont want to use it lol


----------



## alliani (Mar 31, 2008)

Oatmeal, Milk and Honey:
http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=601
Very noticeable (cherry-like) almond scent with milder creamy honey tones.  Used in MP honey base at 1Tbs/lb, medium-strong scent well liked by all guinea pigs, could probably have gotten away with a little less.

Perfect Pumpkin:
http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=611
Yummy, but more pumpkin _spice_ than pumpkin.  Cinnamon, nutmeg, maybe allspice.  .7 ppo in CP soap - vanilla content turned soap chocolaty brown as expected, scent is strong.  If used again I'll definitely use less ppo.

Honey & Shea Type:
http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=4632
I've never smelled shea so perhaps I didn't know what to expect, but this is a very mild scent.  Used 1Tbs/lb in MP honey base.  Good strength at that ratio.  Mildly sweet, mildly honey.  Undecided personal opinion (right now it ranks an "eh"), may edit post later to update when I have more input.

** EDIT **

Changed my ratios!  Not 1oz/lb but 1T/lb... just a *slight* difference (only double! WHEW!)


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 31, 2008)

I am in LOVE w/:
Mango Sorbet
Lemon Meringue
Vanilla Bean Noel
Cinnamon Frosting
Raspberry Granita
Garden Mint
Flowering Herb
Lemon Lavender
Mandarin Mango 
Frosted Snowdrop
Orange Cream
Strawberries & Champagne
Vanilla Peach
White Tea
Secret Crush
Love Spell
Black Raspberry Cream
Blooming Tulip

These are very good:
Cool Water (for him)
Calm Water
Cherry Blossom
Enchanted Apple
Beautiful
Huckleberry Red Currant
CK-1
High Energy (for him)
Beach House
Pomogranite Sweet Orange


I have ordered the following scents 1x each but probably won't reorder any of them. Nothing wrong w/ them, they just did not knock my socks off.
Jeweled Citrus
Euca. Spearmint (gave me a head ache)
Cucumber Mint
Sandalwood
Bedtime Bath
Sugar & Spice
Sensual Sunset
Warm Vanilla Sugar
Fracus
Lemongrass
Tangerine Spice
Sun Ripe Raspberry
Mango
Sweet Juicy Pear
Pink Sugar
French Vanilla Pear
Carribean Coconut
Bamboo Sugar Cane (good seller but gave me a headache)
Sea Glass 
Peony
Wild Honeysuckle
Cotton 
Green Tea & Cucumber
Kiwi Strawberry Fragrance Oil 
Creamy Coconut 
Falling In Love
Watermelon Tease 
Creme Brulee
Angel Food Cake
Chocolate Fondue
Cupcake


----------



## Chay (Apr 1, 2008)

Tab,
What does the Bamboo Sugar Cane smell like? I was considering ordering some.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 1, 2008)

It is very upscale. It smells like the TRAPP candle of the same name if you have somoen in your area that sells TRAPP candles you could go sniff one.

It's really good seller. Nice, clean, a bit sweet, a bit exotic, hard to nail it down really. 

I carried it for 2 years but phased it out ast fall. I like it best for spring & summer.


----------



## alliani (Apr 1, 2008)

*Shopping List*

Ok, so it's time again to put in an order to WSP for a few things but I could use some suggestions.

I want some simple FOs for blending with others, but even for "simple" scents there multiples from which to choose.   :roll: 

Most will be for MP soaps, but I CP also.  I know vanilla turns CP soaps and there are stabilizers for candle wax, are there color stabilizers for soap?

Vanilla (I need to choose from):
Vanilla Bean
Vanilla Cream
Vanilla Buttercream
or even
Angel Food Cake
Cupcake
(what makes it smell like "cake" instead of "vanilla"?)

Chocolate:
Chocolate Drizzle
Chocolate Devil's Food Cake
Chocolate Type

Peppermint:
Fresh Mint (contains spearmint & ginger - may not be simple enough)
Peppermint Candy
Purely Peppermint
Peppermint Stick
Double Mint
(or perhaps just my peppermint EO)

So if anyone has used any of those and would share their opinions I'd be grateful.  

TIA!
~Lori


----------



## sunflwrgrl7 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hey, Lori, as soon as my order comes in tomorrow, I can tell you what Chocolate Drizzle smells like.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 1, 2008)

Lori,

The angelfood is too light & the cupcake did not smell like cake to me, I do not remember why I did not like it, but it had an artificial smell to it, I do remember that.

Vanilla bean noel is TO DIE for & I use it as a mixer, it's awesome w/ lavender EO.


----------



## alliani (Apr 1, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Lori,
> 
> The angelfood is too light & the cupcake did not smell like cake to me, I do not remember why I did not like it, but it had an artificial smell to it, I do remember that.
> 
> Vanilla bean noel is TO DIE for & I use it as a mixer, it's awesome w/ lavender EO.



Ah, thanks for that input.

Would the musk listed in the VB Noel make a cookie or cake type product smell funky?  I'm planning to attempt something that smells like chocolate chip cookies and (separate product) oatmeal cookies and am looking for a vanilla scent for that purpose.

Thanks!

~Lori


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 1, 2008)

I don't think so. I didn't even know it had musk in it. It's one of those scents you wish you could drink. It kind of smells like cryatlized (burnt) sugar. I could send you a sniffie it you like.


----------



## sunflwrgrl7 (Apr 2, 2008)

I just got my order, but I'm sitting here at work, only able to sniff bottles, so I haven't used it yet, but the Chocolate Drizzle OOB smells like dark chocolate brownies.  Should smell good in soap, I think! 

I also got Honey Almond EO blend and Madagascar EO blend.  OOB I don't know what to think yet, but I always have a problem with EO OOB, cuz it's so strong.  As soon as I use it in something I'll update.


----------



## tracey11474 (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Shopping List*



			
				alliani said:
			
		

> Ok, so it's time again to put in an order to WSP for a few things but I could use some suggestions.
> 
> I want some simple FOs for blending with others, but even for "simple" scents there multiples from which to choose.   :roll:
> 
> ...



I have the Vanilla Buttercream and really like it! I use it in my goat's milk and oatmeal rebatched saop!


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (May 4, 2008)

*Re: Shopping List*



			
				alliani said:
			
		

> Ok, so it's time again to put in an order to WSP for a few things but I could use some suggestions.
> 
> I want some simple FOs for blending with others, but even for "simple" scents there multiples from which to choose.   :roll:
> 
> ...



I like their peppermint EO!

also i did Hot Cocoa FO and mmmmm!!!! i had to order more.

and their Euphoria EO blend is fabulous! i haven't soaped it, but it smells so amazing out of the bottle (rose, jasmine, sandalwood).


----------

